# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Rìu Warcraft chẻ đôi... taxi giữa phố phường

## quyend832

Dù đã bước sang tuổi thứ 10 nhưng siêu phẩm MMO *World of Warcraft* do Blizzard phát triển vẫn đang sống rất khỏe với bản mở rộng mới nhất Warlords of Draenor đang chuẩn bị ra mắt sắp tới. Và để quảng bá cho đứa con cưng của mình, hãng game nổi tiếng này đã thực hiện một chiêu quảng cáo khá độc đáo tại Quảng Trường Thời Đại, thành phố New York.
Thoạt nhìn, có lẽ bất cứ ai cũng phải cảm thấy giật mình trước cảnh tượng chiếc taxi bị chẻ làm đôi bởi một chiếc rìu khổng lồ ngay giữa đường nhưng khi tiến lại gần, họ sẽ nhận ra sự sáng tạo của đội ngũ marketing Blizzard. Độ ấn tượng mà nó tạo ra đối với những fan hâm mộ lâu năm là không phải bàn cãi, còn đối với những ai chưa từng biết đến WoW thì có thể, chiêu quảng cáo cũng thành công trong việc gợi sự tò mò cho họ.




Warlords of Draenor là bản mở rộng thứ 5 dành cho World of Warcraft với nội dung tập trung vào thế giới Draenor - quê hương của tộc Orc. Chiếc rìu mà chúng ta thấy ở trên là món vũ khí mà Grom Hellscream thường sử dụng. Đây là nhân vật đã từng xuất hiện trong phần chơi chiến dịch của Warcraft III với vai trò người lãnh đạo bộ tộc Warsong cũng như World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor sắp tới.
*>> Phim Warcraft sẽ giống Avatar kết hợp Lord of the Rings*

----------

